# Yeah, it almost happened to me!



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

So I've been into Kumiko and made the sled. The first thing I realized is that it is not too safe. So I added some covers and painted the "danger zone" red. The only exposed part of the blade is directly behind them, making it almost impossible to stick a finger in the blade path. 

The next thing I though about was how repetitive tasks on any machine increases the risk for injury. You lose your focus for just a second....and 40 years of experience doesn't mean anything, it only takes a millisecond.

After cutting 60 or so strips, I inadvertently had my thumb behind the fence (that horizontal one that never gets used) and for some reason pushed the jig further than usual, which nicked the bottom of my thumb. I was extremely lucky - it was just a graze.

The one safety precaution I failed to remember was to put a stop in the outfeed table. One screw in the track on the outfeed would have prevented the incident.

I'm relating this because I know there are some new ww'ers out there (and even if you're not) that no matter how much experience you have, and how much you think through the safety aspects of a task, that doesn't mean you can't forget something or make a mistake. And unfortunately in this line of work, that mistake can be life changing!

So now you know why I'm selling my table saws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> So I've been into Kumiko and made the sled. The first thing I realized is that it is not too safe. So I added some covers and painted the "danger zone" red. The only exposed part of the blade is directly behind them, making it almost impossible to stick a finger in the blade path.
> 
> The next thing I though about was how repetitive tasks on any machine increases the risk for injury. You lose your focus for just a second....and 40 years of experience doesn't mean anything, it only takes a millisecond.
> 
> ...


The first rule of woodworking safety has been in my case to allow for Murphy's Law. I can't figure out your photo of the jig, but based on your description, it was possible to put you fingers where they could contact the blade. Even 40 years of skill didn't come into the decisions that inspired that jig for whatever reason?
I certainly understand your concern and your desire to get the Saw Stop and it's flesh sensing safety aspect which will prevent such potential incidents in the future.
You will likely not have that much of a difference in the SS cost VS the amount you can get from the sale of the existing saws, I donno? What ever the cost is, it will outweigh any visits to the ER! Thankfully, your "graze" was just that and not any more. 

This post will make me all the more cautious now when using my ancient, flesh eating Craftsman tablesaws. Thanks for the thread!
So, what will I do differently? Not much, but if anything rethink each step of the cutting, work supporting and kickback potentials in my work habits. Work slower and smarter and when making repetitive cuts ... Pay Attention! LOL.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

some folks build a "box" over the outfeed side of the sled, to cover the blade as it exits. a crosscut sled is on our ss ics 90% of the time, with a good crosscut blade installed. i have trained myself, as i use the sled to space my hands out - before the sled moves.

i am glad it was a small injury. in the safety world, its called a warning, second chance, wake-up call, ...


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

A few good bites from the old craftsman taught me a thing or two about a thing or two about paying attention where my piddy pats are at.. It's tough working with a 6" bandage on a 3" minus whatever the saw got finger.. On the bright side I don't have to worry about dirt under that fingernail anymore..AS IF that was ever one of my big hangups..


----------

